# Décès de mon assistante maternelle



## alex25 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous.
J aurais besoin de renseignements ma nourrice est décédé j aimerais savoir comment ça se passe
Je l ai embauché le 03 sept 2019
Elle est en arrêt maladie depuis 03 septembre septembre 2021 et décédé le 3 octobre 2022.
Comment dois-je procéder pour son mari. Je lui doit je suppose des indemnités de congés payés ? Ou fin de contrat ? Je suis perdue et en plus paje emploi ne m aide pas sur ce sujet


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Le décès de votre assistante maternelle constitue un cas de force majeure  
Le contrat est rompu sans préavis, et sans que l'employeur n'ait à respecter de procédure particulière. 

L'employeur ne doit ni indemnité de préavis, ni indemnité de licenciement. 

Il doit en revanche l'indemnité compensatrice de congés payés.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Revoyez le titre svp ... je dirais faire les choses comme si c'était une fin de contrat "normale" avec préavis non effectué mais à voir avec les collègues ... votre "assistante maternelle" est décédée mais faites les choses au mieux pour son mari ! votre bébé ou enfant va retrouver une autre personne ne vous inquiétez pas les enfants s'habitue vite aux changements ... bon courage à tous et surtout à la famille de cette dame !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ah bon pas d'indemnités de fin de contrat ?


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Quelle tristesse. Toutes nos condoléances pour sa famille.

Idem Assmatzam :
pas de préavis mais les CP et l’ICCP


----------



## Tatynou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez dire au mari de votre assistante maternelle qu'il peut aussi avoir une aide financière avec l'ircem.
Condoléances 🥺


----------



## Petuche (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, perso je ferais une fin de contrat 'normal''. En mémoire pour votre assmat et en remerciement. Donc je lui verserait les sommes dues... rupture de contrat, CP etc... 
Condoléances à la famille de votre assmat


----------



## Petuche (4 Octobre 2022)

Et comme Angele, le titre de votre post nous attriste beaucoup. ..


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

*🚨 Très important 

⚠️ ERREUR moi-même  et Assmatzam 

Les droits sont identiques à une rupture de contrat par retrait de l'enfant

Indemnité de préavis 
ICCP 
salaire (cours de cassation) régularisation
prime de rupture.

Ils doivent fournir les mêmes papiers

solde de tout compte 
assedic
certificat de travail.*


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

+ son mari doit contacter la Sécurité Sociale pour avoir

*UN CAPITAL DÉCÈS 

qui pourra être versé directement aux pompes funèbres. *


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou tu te trompes 

Les informations que j'ai précédemment citées sont correctes


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de préavis ni indemnité de rupture 

Pourquoi indiques tu d'autres informations ? 
Quels sont tes sources ?


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam

Tout simplement sur *Pajemploi*

Sur l’onglet de mémoire en gros

 « employeur » « je me sépare de ma salariée » rupture « différents cas de figure » « décès de ma salariée »

Le décès de votre salarié

Le décès de votre salarié entraîne de plein droit la rupture du contrat de travail. Cette rupture intervient à la date du décès du salarié.


Vous devez en informer :


l’organisme destinataire de la déclaration d’emploi du salarié ;
les ayants-droits de la rupture du contrat de travail et leur remettez, dans un délai de 30 jours calendaires à compter du décès, le dernier bulletin de salaire ainsi que le certificat de travail et le reçu pour solde de tout compte.
⚠️🚨 PAJEMPLOI

Je fais un copié-collé

« Le décès du salarié peut ouvrir droit, sous conditions, aux prestations du régime de prévoyance de branche.
La rupture du contrat de travail entraîne le versement aux ayant-droits :


du dernier salaire dû au jour du décès ;
d’une indemnité compensatrice pour les congés payés acquis, non rémunérés au jour du décès. »
Et si *retraitée* la CNAVTS + la complémentaire 

Pour le droit à la retraite réversion


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Alors je viens d’appeler Pajemploi qui est « formelle » tout comme une fin de contrat *prime* *de* *rupture* etc 

Par contre je ne le vois pas sur le site 🧐


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Tu indiques dans ton précédent message :
Indemnité de préavis
ICCP
salaire (cours de cassation) régularisation
prime de rupture.

Non 
Pas de prime de rupture et encore moins d'indemnités de préavis 

Le contrat prend fin le jour du décès de la salariée
Il n'est nulle part indiqué ce que tu Cites


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Tout d'abord sincères condoléances aux proches de notre collègue. 
J'imagine que pour vous Parents c'est un choque également.

Ensuite j'ai un peu fouillé la CCN et si le socle commun ne parle pas d'indemnité de rupture dans le cas du décès du salarié (page 165 art 63.3.2), en page 189 du socle spécifique aux AMs (article 121) il est dit que l'indemnité de rupture n'est pas due :

- lorsque le retrait d'enfant est causé par la faute grave ou lourde de l'AM;
- en cas de modification ou de suspension ou de retrait d'agrément

Bien sur, comme souvent c'est sujet à interprétation. 
Néanmoins on ne lit pas que le cas du décès de l'AM permet de ne pas régler cette indemnité. 
Si j'étais PE, dans le doute, autant pour être sur de ne pas être dans l'illégalité que pour montrer à sa Famille l'importance qu'elle avait pour nous je réglerais aussi cette indemnité. 
Je partirais du principe que si cette tragédie ne s'était pas produite je la lui aurais donné et que ni elle, ni sa Famille n'a choisi cette terrible situation non plus.

Je conseillerais aussi aux ayants droit de votre AM de voir avec l'IRCEM (qui est notre complémentaire) au cas où ils pourraient bénéficier d'une aide car ce qu'on oublie souvent dans un cas comme celui ci c'est que l'aspect financier aussi peut devenir très vite très compliqué alors tous les soutiens sont importants même si ça n'efface pas la peine d'avoir perdu un être cher.

Autre point, si elle était déjà en arrêt maladie depuis près d'un mois, vous avez sans doute fait un contrat CDD (de remplacement) avec une autre AM? Dans ce cas vous allez pouvoir lui demander si elle accepte de poursuivre l'accueil et donc de faire un Avenant pour passer en CDI. Si elle ne peut, ou ne veut pas, alors il vous faudra trouver une nouvelle AM pour la suite.

Bon courage pour vous mais surtout pour la famille de notre collègue.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

L'agrément est caduque du fait du décès de l'assistante maternelle

Sur pajemploi ils ne précisent rien concernant les indemnités de rupture
Ils inscrivent simplement ce qui doit être régler et l'indemnité de préavis et l'indemnité de fin de contrat n'en fait pas partie

C'est un peu confu


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

J’ai essayé de retrouver où j’ai eu l’info. En vain.

Si pas d’indemnité considérée comme  démission 😳

Si indemnité considérée comme licenciement. 😳

J’ai appelé Pajemploi… fiable … pas fiable ?!

J’appelle donc une DEUXIÈME fois … 20 minutes en attente « rappelez bla-bla-bla «

De nouveau rappel
« Vous êtes salarié tapez 3 etc »
Vous voulez des renseignements tapez 1
Préparez votre numéro Pajemploi 😫😩

C’est dingue …. Il faudrait faire un sketch !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ah je préfère çà Chantou ! pourquoi faire différemment cette dame est DCD mais pourquoi n'aurait-elle pas (enfin son mari) les mêmes droits qu'une fin de contrat "normale" ? en tout cas perso je ne me poserais même pas la question !!!


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

La postante cherche à savoir ce qu'elle doit *légalement* verser pour cette fin de contrat 

Si elle souhaite donner plus libre à elle 
On ne connaît pas la situation


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Donc j’ai appelé une 2eme fois qui a pris le TEMPS pour demander et m’a répondu CORRECTEMENT

⚠️ *pas* de *préavis* évidemment
*⚠️ Pas* de *prime* de *rupture*

Que CP ET ICCP
BS
CERTIFICAT TRAVAIL
SOLDE DE TOUT COMPTE

et en informer Pajemploi ÉVIDEMMENT !

Nul de chez nul Pajemploi et je ne me suis pas gênée pour le dire

Elle me demande mon numéro que je lui donne évidemment mais à quoi bon puisque c’est une simple info !

Enfin bref « VIVE LA FRANCE 🇫🇷 «


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Deux coups de tel à Pajemploi, deux infos différentes ....Pajemploi n'est clairement pas fiable et dire qu'ils veulent gérer de plus en plus l'administratif entre PE et assmat...
Perso je trouve abusé que la prime de rupture ne soit pas versée....le préavis ça se comprend ....mais la prime de licenciement, franchement, elle avait travaillé pour.... c'est une reconnaissance aussi pour la famille....


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 

Entièrement d’accord. 

Dans le privé je ne sais si c’est pareil.


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Et dire qu'on parle du manque de considération de notre métier quand on est en vie....mais c'est pire encore quand on est mort ....du coup vu qu'on est mort on a pas le droit à la rétribution de notre travail....notre famille n'a pas le droit au travers de cette prime de licenciement de bénéficier de la considération des PE pour lesquels on a travaillé.....non mais franchement....moi ce serait ma nounou, je verserai cette prime à son mari ....


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bah oui nounou22 c’est un minimum ça devrait être obligatoire… elle n’a pas voulu mourir c’est certain.

Rupture pour décès du salarié, l’indemnité devrait être versée 

Bcp de choses à revoir. Il y a du boulot 👎🏼


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Bon je pense quand même que la dame de PAJEmploi si elle se contente de te donner une infos légale, elle n'est quand même pas responsable que la réponse ne soit pas plaisante car ce n'est pas elle qui fait notre CCN. Je trouve un peu hard de lui dire que leur service est nul; Après si justement la réponse est sujette à interprétation, ce d'autant plus que PAJEmploi n'est pas spécialiste du droit du travail, je trouve aussi assez injuste de les accuser d'être nul. Même si quand on ne sait pas, puisque ce n'est pas notre travail il vaudrait mieux répondre qu'on n'en sait rien et eventuellement à qui on peut demander? L'inspection du Travail, en précisant qu'il s'agit d'une AM.

C'est une bonne question. 
Est ce que les ayants droits d'un salarié lambda qui décède obtiennent aussi cette prime de licenciement ou pas?
Si oui on peut s'insurger contre nos syndicats d'AMs qui n'auraient pas été foutus de négocier la même chose pour nous (qui dépendons du Code de la Famille et de certains articles du Code du Travail mais pas tous)
Sinon alors on peut s'insurger mais mieux comprendre que nos syndicats auront eut du mal à négocier cette clause pour l'établir comme un minimum. Leur seul "levier" serait que nous ne bénéficions pas d'une indemnité de rupture aussi importante qu'un salarié lambda (justement parce qu'on a conscience que nos Employeurs ne font pas de bénéfice avec notre travail, ne sont pas des entreprises...).

Bref,...


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Griselda

Tu trouves « normal » que l’on me réponde FAUX la 1ere fois ?

Je suis employeur ou AM je ne te dis pas les embrouilles…

La 2ème personne a fait le job « je ne sais pas et je préfère m’informer »

Ça c’est une réaction « normale »

NON. ce n’est absolument PAS normal de répondre n’importe quoi à ce niveau SURTOUT.

Je ne sais pas DONC je me renseigne. C’est simple.

A priori Pajemploi fait dans le « n’importe quoi » à bcp de niveaux malgré tout.

D’ailleurs elle était TRÈS gênée que j’ai été amenée à téléphoner 2 fois pour avoir une réponse correcte.

Et pour les syndicats 😅😂🤣 j’ai adhéré au début et TRÈS VITE arrêté. Ça ne sert A RIEN. D’ailleurs ils sont sans arrêt à aller à la pêche de ceux qui partent👎🏼


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Pas besoin de perdre son temps à les appeler 
C'est indiqué sur le site de pajemploi


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord que si on n'est pas sur on ne repond pas. Mais des fois on croit savoir...

Pour ce qui est des syndicats.
J'avoue que je m'interroge souvent.
Fondamentalement je comprends le principe: la CCN va être négociée entre les syndicats de Particuliers Employeurs et les syndicats d'AM. 
Pour qu'un ******************************************************** ait suffisamment de poids dans les négociations encore faut il qu'il puisse mettre sur la table un nombre important d'adhérents. Donc de ce point de vue là j'admets volontiers que je ne peux pas me plaindre qu'une CCN ne me convienne pas si je ne m'engage pas moi même, à minima en adhérent à un ********************************************************, voir en prenant quelques postes pour faire avancer les choses comme je le souhaiterais pour tous et toutes. 
La difficulté je trouve de se positionner c'est un vrai défaut de communication des différents syndicats qui ne sont pas capables de répondre précisément sur leur vision de notre métier pour que je puisse dire que oui c'est celui là que je voudrais soutenir par mon adhésion, pour qu'il puisse soutenir ma vision du métier.

Bref...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Octobre 2022)

Tout d'abord toutes mes condoléances à la famille et alliés de notre collègue. 
Ce post a permis de lever le doute sur une question que l'on préférerai ne pas avoir à se poser. 
Au moins, maintenant nous connaissons la réponse. 
Il est évident que moralement parlant, le paiement d'une indemnité de rupture se justifie.
Légalement parlant nous avons vu que non.
Aucun jugement à poser en tout cas. 
La postante prendra la bonne décision en ce qui la concerne.


----------



## Petuche (4 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord Angele, je ne me poserai même pas la question. 🙁


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait assmatzam je ne dis rien de plus !


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam 

« Pas besoin de perdre son temps à les appeler 
C'est indiqué sur le site de pajemploi »

T’as raison, ne plus poser la question, direct réponse sur Pajemploi et comprendra qui voudra 😬😅


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Il faut être cohérent aussi..... L'attestation ASSEDIC ne sera d'aucune utilité.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Oui bien sûr Nanou91


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

L’attestation assedic peut-être jusqu’à la date du décès si elle avait des ARES ? 

Simples BS suffisent … ?


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Le problème avec pajemploi c'est que les conseillères ne sont pas compétentes 

Je me souviens le jour où j'ai posé la question concernant l'exonération des hs 
La fille m'a dit que si je n'étais pas contente de mes bs faux je n'avais cas pas facturer de majoration et les calculer comme des heures normales 

Donc plus illégal que ça comme réponse on peu pas faire pire 

C'est pour cela que je dis que c'est une perte de temps de les appeler


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1
Mais non.
Soit l'ass mat décédée avait déjà des droits ouverts et une nouvelle attestation à la date du décès ne réévaluera rien du tout. Au contraire, il faut immédiatement informer POLE EMPLOI du décès pour qu'ils arrêtent tout de suite de verser quelque chose.
Soit l'ass mat décédée n'avait pas de droits ouverts et donc inutile de faire une attestation qui sera mise à la poubelle direct par POLE EMPLOI.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam

Pour pajemploi pour l’abattement

J’ai un employeur qui a mis payé le *1er* *sept* pour la *paie* *d’aout*, alors que virement le 29/08/22.

Donc à modifier sauf que je m’en suis aperçue que fin de semaine dernière car je ne voyais pas le montant de l’abattement Pour août pour cause date de paiement le 01/09/22

Donc elle a fait la demande de modifier par mail mais est-ce que ce sera fait ?
Sinon pour sept elle a modifié aussi la date de paiement : elle avait mis le 1er OCTOBRE 👎🏼👎🏼 alors que virement fait le 29/09/22 aussi !

Donc sept modifié mais est-ce que si août impossible à modifier l’abattement d’aout Sera ajouté à celui de sept ?

Elle m’a énervée grave de se permettre de faire n’importe quoi alors qu’il n’y a qu’à faire comme tous les mois ! Une LUBIE

Du coup je lui ai dit de se débrouiller avec pajemploi. Mais j’ai appelé pajemploi 3 fois. Des incompétents avec mails. Au bout de 2 jours, j’ai compris pourquoi à cause de cette date pas mise correctement.

Toujours un parent à faire n’importe quoi sans penser aux conséquences derrière.


----------

